# Nextheme Port? Anybody?



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

Can anybody do the nextheme port to bionic? Specifically kin3tix? I can dig up a link from Droid x nextheme days and even before. Hopefully some other people liked this theme too!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Ask our resident porter, Terryrook.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I will say I am an avid auto porter but I would never say im a themer. That's like lying about going to war. That being said I happen to have that theme left over from apex I think, all the auto porter can say is no right?


----------

